# Asian drivers worse?



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

Now after a very scary moment of an Asian turning into a side road across my path when I was cycling at 23 mph in primary position in bright green jersey I will use my freedom of speech to have a rant.

The thread will probably end up closed & I'll be flamed by the lefty PC brigade.

There are far more white people in the UK than Asian people.

So why is it that most of the time I see near misses & accidents it involves an Asian driver? The taxis even have laws of their own.

I suppose my statistical evidence is a load of tripe & I'm just an idiotic bigot xenophobic racist?

I'm just wondering if anybody else who is open minded enough to have the guts just to say hang on, he may have a point there. I doubt it though.

It's only a debate like the one about black & white 100m sprinters, it's supposed to be more scientific & not about slagging off minority groups.

I'm still shaking like a leaf.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Now after a very scary moment of an Asian turning into a side road across my path when I was cycling at 23 mph in primary position in bright green jersey I will use my freedom of speech to have a rant.
> 
> The thread will probably end up closed & I'll be flamed by the lefty PC brigade.
> 
> ...


 
We'll wait to see it. Oh, hold on - there isn't any, is there?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> We'll wait to see it. Oh, hold on - there isn't any, is there?


 
yeah

in 2013

I've had these people pull out on me

white male 2
white women 1
Black women 1
Asian women 1
Asian man 5

In Swansea you might see that the statistics follow a different trend.


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2013)

how many of these 5 Asian men were driving taxis?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

My brother in law has worked for a few insurance companies & apparently such information such as race & gender along with age is stored even if you don't like the thought of it.
When I see a taxi I $h1t bricks & go defensive. Just like many others will do but don't have the balls to admit it on here.

2 were in Taxis.


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

I am not sure why you liked my post, I am seriously asking you whether you are serious about posting the above?

I am not sure whether I am more perturbed about you keeping tabs on near misses by colour and gender of driver, the sheer number of near misses that you are getting into, or your inability to compose a decent sentence in what I assume to be your native language.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> yeah
> 
> in 2013
> 
> ...


 
I also regularly see bad driving by Asian men on my commute. It couldn't, by any chance, be because I frequently ride down St Helen's Road, which is a very busy road and bustling area at the centre of Swansea's Bangladeshi and Pakistani communities and is composed mainly of Asian grocers, greengrocers, curry houses and a mosque, could it? Funnily enough, whenever I cycle around the Mumbles, all the bad drivers are white. We see the things we are looking for.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> I am not sure why you liked my post, I am seriously asking you whether you are serious about posting the above?
> 
> I am not sure whether I am more perturbed about you keeping tabs on near misses by colour and gender of driver, the sheer number of near misses that you are getting into, or your inability to compose a decent sentence in what I assume to be your native language.


 
Do you want me to write in Polish?


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Do you want me to write in Polish?


Are you Polish?

I am Czech if that helps, but I could have a stab at Polish...


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2013)

how many of the white males were driving taxis?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

I use google translate but it's not very accurate sometimes. People in factory learn me English.
0 white taxi driver.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2013)

how many of the 3 women were driving taxis?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

MontyVeda said:


> how many of the 3 women were driving taxis?


 
0


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jun 2013)

from your data, i can conclude that black men are the best drivers


----------



## mark st1 (28 Jun 2013)

VamP said:


> I am Czech if that helps, but I could have a stab at Polish...


 

Oi no knife threats  racist.


----------



## Andrew_P (28 Jun 2013)




----------



## I like Skol (28 Jun 2013)

I've been thinking about this too. By analysing the facts I have come to the conclusion that most of my 'incidents' occur where the driver is a t*sser. Some of the time they are kn*bs or possibly just blind. I do sometimes have problems where the driver is clearly an inbred halfwit that has a stubborn streak but often find that a closer look reveals them to be self serving oafs.

Chavs deserve a special kind of contemp and my nerves jangle when I see them trying to act large in their knackered old hatchbacks with their silly aftermarket jewel back light clusters so everyone can see just what kind of 'special' people they are..........


----------



## Globalti (28 Jun 2013)

_*checks watch*_ This thread's been going for an hour and C.O.G hasn't turned up. He must be asleep.


----------



## VamP (28 Jun 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Oi no knife threats  racist.


 
I wasn't planning on using a knife


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Jun 2013)

Why do all racists think that everyone else secretly agrees with them?


----------



## jdtate101 (28 Jun 2013)

I live in Birmingham, a city with a large Asian population, so I think I can comment on this. I don't think race comes into it really especially where taxis are concerned...they are all equally useless bastards!!!
The people I really have an issue with right now are school run mums in huge 4x4 tanks who obviously cannot either control them correctly nor appreciate just how large their vehicle is. They seem to think that just because they have their precious spawn in the car it gives them the right to drive like a twunt. This applies to all races too.


----------



## Goldcoast (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> yeah
> 
> in 2013
> 
> ...



Or you could look at it as you are twice as likely to get pulled out on by men then women. Incidentally majority of the cycle headcam footage (ive seen on here) seems to be white males. Im only a newbie cyclist and only cycle for leisure so tend to miss most of the rush hour traffic madness but one statistic that I would look at is the number of times you have had these situations and how does that compare to other cyclist.

Hope the shock has passed and you are feeling better.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

Hip Priest said:


> Why do all racists think that everyone else secretly agrees with them?


 
Well that says a lot but doesn't mean they're racist.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

Goldcoast said:


> Or you could look at it as you are twice as likely to get pulled out on by men then women. Incidentally majority of the cycle headcam footage (ive seen on here) seems to be white males. Im only a newbie cyclist and only cycle for leisure so tend to miss most of the rush hour traffic madness but one statistic that I would look at is the number of times you have had these situations and how does that compare to other cyclist.
> 
> Hope the shock has passed and you are feeling better.


 
Thanks. OK White males are equally as bad. 

I'm fed up of only seeing white cyclists, why can't we get more ethnics into cycling?


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2013)

The thread title needs context:

Are Asian Drivers worse? than the apocalypse - no
Are Asian Drivers worse? than a jackpot win on the euromillions - yes
Are Asian Drivers worse? than been beaten over the head with a dead sheep - no
Are Asian Drivers worse? than been kissed by (insert fantasy person of choice) - yes

Works much better now


----------



## Goldcoast (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Thanks. OK White males are equally as bad.
> 
> I'm fed up of only seeing white cyclists, why can't we get more ethnics into cycling?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

wiggydiggy said:


> The thread title needs context:
> 
> Are Asian Drivers worse? than the apocalypse - no
> Are Asian Drivers worse? than a jackpot win on the euromillions - yes
> ...


 
They drive to & from job really quickly innitt.


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Jun 2013)

I'm an ethnic Englishman and I ride a bike. 

Oh no, that's not what you mean is it?


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Jun 2013)

[QUOTE 2524098, member: 45"]Watch your language.




You mean darkies.[/quote]


----------



## DooDah (28 Jun 2013)

After reading all this I remember why I moved to France. The only problems I have around here are from people who are evidently 90 plus and partially blind...oh and every French persons inability to use roundabouts.


----------



## Globalti (28 Jun 2013)

If you'd spent as much time as I have in Pakistan you'd know that people drive to close tolerances and without much regard to the rules.... in fact as I type this I remember that the only time I've really experienced terror on the road was in a bicycle rickshaw in Dhaka, Bangladesh.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2013)

Globalti said:


> If you'd spent as much time as I have *in Pakistan you'd know that people drive to close tolerances and without much regard to the rules....* in fact as I type this I remember that the only time I've really experienced terror on the road was in a bicycle rickshaw in Dhaka, Bangladesh.


 
Milzy lives in Wakefield...


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

theclaud said:


> Milzy lives in Wakefield...


Exactly it's like home from home for them.


----------



## theclaud (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Exactly it's like home from home for them.


Er... perhaps it's just _home_ for "them".


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2013)

@Milzy yours is not a unique feeling.
Many years ago a car driver I knew (like me he was not from the UK, so vented his feelings in a political incorrect manner) used to say about other drivers:
(insert Cypriot swearword here) Pakistani driver  for Pakistani he meant general Asian appearance
(insert Cypriot swearword here) Woman driver 
(insert Cypriot swearword here) Taxi driver 
I was in fear that one day an _Asian taxi driver lady_ would pull out in front of him and he would have a fit!
BTW, he was not racist: he also used to say, too many foreigners in this country, they should chuck them all out, me (himself) included 

As a cyclist, I find most dangerous manouvres are by taxi drivers. Got close passed by taxis even at 6am on a Sunday morning, streets deserted


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2013)

strange to say I've not been cut up by any Asian drivers in the last fifty years. Funny thing, statistics.......


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2013)

The problem with white drivers is ... you can't ask them if they learned to drive in bloody India!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Jun 2013)

buggi said:


> The problem with white drivers is ... you can't ask them if they learned to drive in bloody India!!!


Ha! Have you considered they could be of Italian origins?


----------



## buggi (28 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Ha! Have you considered they could be of Italian origins?


 ha! no i hadn't but now i will ask! LOL


----------



## neil_merseyside (28 Jun 2013)

Could it just be that these forrin looking drivers can't anticipate a bad cyclist? I mean a local real Brit will know to allow for poor cycling (but obviously don't!). I see far more bad cycling than driving, pro rata.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jun 2013)

I tend to categorise my cycling incidents by car colour and make. I'm now firmly prejudiced against black cars, especially when they've got tinted windows. The experience is pointing to a firm dislike/distrust of black cars and Audi and Golf drivers. A black Golf with tinted windows is the very, very worst. I'm generalising, of course - it might be the same guy with a concession for black Golfs with tinted windows trying to kill me.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jun 2013)

I live north of Bradford yet have no idea what it's like in relatively local Wakefield where the OP is. But, I don't cycle in central or certain Bradford areas, the Pakistani young drivers are nuts. Stats do show that it is one (if not THE) UK hotspot for uninsured cars (an area 90%+ Pakistani), in fact, the Asian areas in Bradford provide 5 of the UK's top 20 post codes for uninsured cars! It took me till a few weeks ago to realise why they regularly drive on the wrong side of the road.............it's like wacky races in BD3.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM2Ownc0KoA


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I tend to categorise my cycling incidents by car colour and make. I'm now firmly prejudiced against black cars, especially when they've got tinted windows. The experience is pointing to a firm dislike/distrust of black cars and Audi and Golf drivers. A black Golf with tinted windows is the very, very worst. I'm generalising, of course - it might be the same guy with a concession for black Golfs with tinted windows trying to kill me.


 
No I agree. People with tinted windows don't have them tinted to keep the car cool from the sun. They want to be shady inside their cars & don't want to look out anymore than they want people looking in at them.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

MarkF said:


> I live north of Bradford yet have no idea what it's like in relatively local Wakefield where the OP is. But, I don't cycle in central or certain Bradford areas, the Pakistani young drivers are nuts. Stats do show that it is one (if not THE) UK hotspot for uninsured cars (an area 90%+ Pakistani), in fact, the Asian areas in Bradford provide 5 of the UK's top 20 post codes for uninsured cars! It took me till a few weeks ago to realise why they regularly drive on the wrong side of the road.............it's like wacky races in BD3.
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM2Ownc0KoA




Seeing is believing, I rest my case.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jun 2013)

That is nothing, I see worse e.v.e.r.y day, I have to drive through BD3 to my work unit. There seem to be periodic police crackdowns but to no avail, as bad as it was in the 80's, it's wildly out of control now, in our yard there are always "pool" cars coming and going. For those that don't know, these are cars rented by the hour, uninsured, drivers probably with no license. I ride happily in Leeds, London and Barcelona, but central Bradford? Forget it!

BTW the "pool" cars drive on the wrong side of the road, come what may, every time there is a camera, the Micra in the vid will be one.


----------



## on the road (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> yeah
> 
> in 2013
> 
> ...


What if the next 20 drivers to cut you up were white?


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

on the road said:


> What if the next 20 drivers to cut you up were white?


 
Then Taxi drivers are better drivers. They are professional drivers they do it for a living. I will count & let you know. 
Japanese are not going to be included under the term 'asian' as they're great drivers & there's plenty of them in motorsports.


----------



## Noodley (28 Jun 2013)

I have never had an Asian driver pull out on me. Nor seen an elephant fly.


----------



## Crackle (28 Jun 2013)

Nuns. No one mentions nuns but there I've said it, nuns.

There's not many of them, in fact 4 as far as I can see but they figure remarkably highly in my 'stats'. I see them all the time in the same area. Hey, they're quite old, you don't think they're lost do you, forgotten where they live, forever doomed to drive around my hill circuit, knowing they're close to home and a cup of tea but never quite getting there.

They were on the picnic bench the other day, must have been having a break from driving around. One of them tutted at the dog.

Absolute menace.


----------



## Milzy (28 Jun 2013)

Noodley said:


> I have never had an Asian driver pull out on me. Nor seen an elephant fly.


 
That's because you won't get pregnant, have you not seen Dumbo?


----------



## veloevol (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Now after a very scary moment of an Asian turning into a side road across my path when I was cycling at 23 mph in primary position in bright green jersey I will use my freedom of speech to have a rant.
> 
> The thread will probably end up closed & I'll be flamed by the lefty PC brigade.
> 
> ...



Not convinced as all you offer is your anecdotal experience.

I encounter unsafe driving from south Londoners because thats where I live and if I were to perceive this in racial terms it might have something more to do with the racial breakdown of any given area.

Ask yourself if you're harbouring mild racial stereotypes.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Then Taxi drivers are better drivers. They are professional drivers they do it for a living. .


 
I'd agree with that, taxi drivers in Bradford are 95%+ Pakistani and, in general, they are pretty good.

Unfortunately it's easy (but correct) to pin blame on Asians (Pakistani's) in Bradford for bad/criminal driving because of it's obviously defined segregated areas/post codes. I can only give an opinion for Bradford though, but, I live equidistant between Bradford & Leeds centres and although far busier, cycling in Leeds is pleasant and stress free compared to Bratfud.


----------



## Ningishzidda (28 Jun 2013)

The worst drivers are the fat B*****ds who can't turn their heads sideways. They come in all colours.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jun 2013)

What a depressing thread.


----------



## Ciar (28 Jun 2013)

Regardless of the taxi driver, be they white, black or Asian you can't trust em they're are all idiots but I must admit riding home today I was cut up nicely by a white and an Asian


----------



## vickster (28 Jun 2013)

Go to shanghai or worse Beijing and then you'll experience some absolutely astonishing driving by asian taxi drivers...and not in a good way!

Taxi drivers in Tokyo are mostly very slow, again not in a good way (perhaps not helped by the fact there are no street names and they all rely on satnav). 3 very crazy cities!

When I was at uni in Leeds all of the taxi drivers were utter nutters - was typically sozzled when taking taxis, which may have heightened my terror!

The OP seems to love a stereotype, maybe a daily mail reader?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Jun 2013)

As an anecdotal generalisation, I can see where the OP is coming from.

It is a very sad fact for the law-abiding citizens of Bradford that some insurance companies have a blanket ban on some BD post codes.

It is a simple fact this ban is because a significant number of Asian residents of those post codes simply refuse to obey the laws of the country in which they are living.


----------



## Globalti (29 Jun 2013)

Disregard for the laws of the land doesn't just happen in Bradford: 

http://www.islamicboard.com/world-affairs/46125-muslim-juror-listened-ipod-under-hijab.html


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Jun 2013)

Ciar said:


> Regardless of the taxi driver, be they white, black or Asian you can't trust em they're are all cants but I must admit riding home today I was cut up nicely by a white and an Asian


 

Ebony and ivory
Drive together in perfect harmony
Side by side with their cars uninsured
Oh lord
Why can't we?


----------



## Milzy (29 Jun 2013)

I used to read the daily mail. Now I just stick to BBC & sky news on my phone.


----------



## mark st1 (29 Jun 2013)

vickster said:


> The OP seems to love a stereotype, maybe a daily mail reader?


 
Maybe just a troll nobber.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> yeah
> 
> in 2013
> 
> ...


 
This is what is known as "anecdotal evidence". For it to have any statistical use it has to be collected under far more stringent conditions and in a completely different way. 
If it happens that people level accusations of prejudice and bigotry towards you it could be for a valid reason.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> My brother in law has worked for a few insurance companies & apparently such information such as race & gender along with age is stored even if you don't like the thought of it.
> When I see a taxi I $h1t bricks & go defensive. Just like many others will do but don't have the balls to admit it on here.
> 
> 2 were in Taxis.


 
Words like "apparently" just mean that you are expecting us to take your word for it. You may be surprised to know that just because your brother in law has told you something which you have then chosen to interpret as solid information that supports your prejudices, it does not make it so.

I used to drive a private hire taxi and whilst I can't be certain of this I think it is the case that mile for mile taxi drivers have less accidents than the general public. Now I don't have the figures to support this but it is just as valid as the "evidence" that you are claiming.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Well that says a lot but doesn't mean they're racist.


 
It's obvious that you are though. You are determining peoples driving ability based solely on their race. This is the very definition of racist. I don't understand why would say obviously racist things and then deny that you are racist. Very odd behaviour.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> It's obvious that you are though. You are determining peoples driving ability based solely on their race. This is the very definition of racist. I don't understand why would say obviously racist things and then deny that you are racist. Very odd behaviour.


 


I'm not a racist... but........


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I'm not a racist... but........


 
@ianrauk ... but you must be - you're *BLUE* !!!


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

It seems that some people think that unless you actually actively hate with a passion all people who have brown skin and post dog poop through their letter box that they are not racist. Or that if they have ever been served by an "ethnic" in a shop and said "thank you" rather than spitting in their face that they could not possibly be described as a racist.
They are of course very, very wrong but then you can't win an argument with reason when arguing with unreasonable people.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Enough of this. I'm off to prepare for the master race...the TDF.


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> yeah
> 
> in 2013
> 
> ...


Close passes, I class a close pass as a pass close enough to cause me to change road position for any reason) this morning on my ride: 
Toyota Pruis: 4
VW Polo BlueMotion: 1
Vauxhall Caviler: 1
Ford Transit: 1
Therefore drivers of ultra fuel efficent cars are total t****ers & dangerous drivers.. I've got statistical proof.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2013)

After cycling for 40 years,being on this planet for 52 years and living near and working in a town that has a Pakistani slight Indian population of around 40% i think i have a right to voice my opinion on this subject.
I read somewhere(i've tried to google the article but can't find it)that in Pakistan and India cycling is regarded as a poor man's form of transport and that cyclists are considered to be expendable. I think that this attitude has been passed onto the Pakistani's over here! No way will i cycle through any part of Blackburn(apart from the posh bits on the outskirts)it's just too risky. The other month i thought i'd give it a try and maybe find that i was wrong,but no i was proved right as one of them cut right across my path,i hit the brakes and ended up balancing myself on his car bonnet. I couldn't understand what he was saying to me but it wasn't "how are you, i'm sorry about that here are my insurance details". From his gesticulating i think he was saying "get off my car you 2 wheeled peasant",or words to that effect! I looked around for some moral back up but the pakistanis nearby seemed to find the whole incident amusing. I knew i wouldn't get anywhere legally so i gave the driver a few choice words and shakily rode off,vowing to never cycle through Blackburn again!
If one group of people have the mindset that cyclists are not worthy of life then that group are to be avoided whenever possible while out cycling!


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> After cycling for 40 years,being on this planet for 52 years and living near and working in a town that has a Pakistani slight Indian population of around 40% i think i have a right to voice my opinion on this subject.
> I read somewhere(i've tried to google the article but can't find it)that in Pakistan and India cycling is regarded as a poor man's form of transport and that cyclists are considered to be expendable. I think that this attitude has been passed onto the Pakistani's over here! No way will i cycle through any part of Blackburn(apart from the posh bits on the outskirts)it's just too risky. The other month i thought i'd give it a try and maybe find that i was wrong,but no i was proved right as one of them cut right across my path,i hit the brakes and ended up balancing myself on his car bonnet. I couldn't understand what he was saying to me but it wasn't "how are you, i'm sorry about that here are my insurance details". From his gesticulating i think he was saying "get off my car you 2 wheeled peasant",or words to that effect! I looked around for some moral back up but the pakistanis nearby seemed to find the whole incident amusing. I knew i wouldn't get anywhere legally so i gave the driver a few choice words and shakily rode off,vowing to never cycle through Blackburn again!
> If one group of people have the mindset that cyclists are not worthy of life then that group are to be avoided whenever possible while out cycling!


 
This is a classic example of you finding exactly what you went out looking to find. I won't say any more because I have statistical proof that talking to people like you about this issue is a complete waste of my time. Using reason gets you nowhere with unreasonable people.


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> I used to read the daily mail. Now I just stick to BBC & sky news on my phone.


 
And you trust them??????


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

Can some one move this thread to the debates bit of the forum. It's got nowt to do with cycling and has turned into an excuse for people to come along and say why they are "not racist but..." At least if it's out of sight I can at least pretend that everybody here is nice and well balanced and only here for the cycling.


----------



## Ningishzidda (29 Jun 2013)

GrasB said:


> Close passes, I class a close pass as a pass *close enough to cause me to change road position for any reason*) this morning on my ride:
> Toyota Pruis: 4
> VW Polo BlueMotion: 1
> Vauxhall Caviler: 1
> ...


 
It'll be the bow wave off the front of the vehicle that pushes you aside ?

The larger the object, the larger its bow wave, so a 40 tonne truck 6 ft away will blow you aside, and this is a close pass?

REAL close passes shave the hairs on the outside of your legs.


----------



## Milzy (29 Jun 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> And you trust them??????


 
no.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> but then you can't win an argument with reason when arguing with unreasonable people.


 
Accy couldn't win one with you, you obviously have no understanding of Asian society along the M62 corridor, particularly Bradford. It is different to Leicester, or, anywhere else in the UK for that matter. You have to go back decades and to Mirpur to understand the problems the Asian youth in Bradford face today and why anti social activities are such an attraction.

You have read that FIVE out of the top 20 post codes for uninsured cars are in just one northern City, a Pakistani dominated small part of it too, that's incredible, do you think they drive like the average insured license carrying driver (of any race)? What do you think they need the pool cars for, a trip to the seaside?

It probably should be moved to another section.


----------



## MacB (29 Jun 2013)

there's a difference between race and culture


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jun 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> After cycling for 40 years,being on this planet for 52 years and living near and working in a town that has a Pakistani slight Indian population of around 40% i think i have a right to voice my opinion on this subject.
> I read somewhere(i've tried to google the article but can't find it)that in Pakistan and India cycling is regarded as a poor man's form of transport and that cyclists are considered to be expendable. I think that this attitude has been passed onto the Pakistani's over here! No way will i cycle through any part of Blackburn(apart from the posh bits on the outskirts)it's just too risky. The other month i thought i'd give it a try and maybe find that i was wrong,but no i was proved right as one of them cut right across my path,i hit the brakes and ended up balancing myself on his car bonnet. I couldn't understand what he was saying to me but it wasn't "how are you, i'm sorry about that here are my insurance details". From his gesticulating i think he was saying "get off my car you 2 wheeled peasant",or words to that effect! I looked around for some moral back up but the pakistanis nearby seemed to find the whole incident amusing. I knew i wouldn't get anywhere legally so i gave the driver a few choice words and shakily rode off,vowing to never cycle through Blackburn again!
> If one group of people have the mindset that cyclists are not worthy of life then that group are to be avoided whenever possible while out cycling!


Sorry, but this is total tosh...I live very near to blackburn / accrington and cycle thru both regularly and have done for over 30 years. Never had any more issues there than anywhere else....sad sad sad thread.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

MarkF said:


> Accy couldn't win one with you, you obviously have no understanding of Asian society along the M62 corridor, particularly Bradford. It is different to Leicester, or, anywhere else in the UK for that matter. You have to go back decades and to Mirpur to understand the problems the Asian youth in Bradford face today and why anti social activities are such an attraction.
> 
> You have read that FIVE out of the top 20 post codes for uninsured cars are in just one northern City, a Pakistani dominated small part of it too, that's incredible, do you think they drive like the average insured license carrying driver (of any race)? What do you think they need the pool cars for, a trip to the seaside?
> 
> It probably should be moved to another section.


 
There are one or two Asian families in Leicester and at least one taxi driver and in my time as a cyclist, pedestrian and a taxi driver I can say that I haven't noticed any particular section of society being worse drivers than any other. I suppose I'll just take your word for the insurance figures you claim and more importantly the reasons behind them because that's a good and scientific way to approach things and we'll just say that you're right because you think so and we can all go away happy.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Jun 2013)

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-2151194/Top-hotspots-whiplash-accident-claims.html


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> There are one or two Asian families in Leicester and at least one taxi driver and in my time as a cyclist, pedestrian and a taxi driver I can say that I haven't noticed any particular section of society being worse drivers than any other. I suppose I'll just take your word for the insurance figures you claim and more importantly the reasons behind them because that's a good and scientific way to approach things and we'll just say that you're right because you think so and we can all go away happy.


 
Leicester's Asians are not predominantly Pakistani of Mirpuri origin are they? Bradford Aisans faced particular problems on arrival that other immigrants did not, they are still there today and I have much sympathy for the disenfranchised Pakistani youth in Bradford. I wouldn't expect you to take my word for it regarding insurance, you have Google at your fingertips_ "worst areas for uninsured cars"_ will provide as much information as you could want. I have no idea whether or not Asian drivers are better or worse nationwide, I can't think of a reason why they would be worse, but in Bradford they are a social menace.

This quote seems bizarre, but I can believe it. _"Research into communities within West Yorkshire, has shown that a third of all drivers *do not fully understand the rules on insurance.*"_


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jun 2013)

This thread just seems to be a vehicle for closet racists and people with xenophobic views to feel able to air their ignorant bigoted views behind a thin veil of I know my facts coz I live near "them" or can use google to back up my views.


----------



## glenn forger (29 Jun 2013)

> In September 2009, London police inspector Nick Chalmers told BBC Asian Radio that “Pakistani, Afghan and Bangladeshi criminal gangs in Britain are staging deliberate car accidents in order to claim their victims’ car insurance money.”


 
Some members of the above Pakistani/Muslim community in the North West are well known for being involved in this type of fraud. That is not a racist comment: it is a statistical fact. That said, there is an awful lot of white trash doing this sort of thing too.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

MarkF said:


> Leicester's Asians are not predominantly Pakistani of Mirpuri origin are they? Bradford Aisans faced particular problems on arrival that other immigrants did not, they are still there today and I have much sympathy for the disenfranchised Pakistani youth in Bradford. I wouldn't expect you to take my word for it regarding insurance, you have Google at your fingertips_ "worst areas for uninsured cars"_ will provide as much information as you could want. I have no idea whether or not Asian drivers are better or worse nationwide, I can't think of a reason why they would be worse, but in Bradford they are a social menace.
> 
> This quote seems bizarre, but I can believe it. _"Research into communities within West Yorkshire, has shown that a third of all drivers *do not fully understand the rules on insurance.*"_


 
All of which, if true, only goes to show that the title of this thread is a nonsense and one with racist overtones. You seem to be making the claim that there are a specific group of people with very particular circumstances that have lead to behaviours that reflect in their desirability to be given insurance. It so happens that they are Asian. This does not make all Asians bad drivers, it just means a very specific group of people have issues. I doubt even that it would take a great deal of this specific population driving badly to skew quite dramatically the insurance companies classifications. The poor standards of compliance is nothing to do with the fact that they are Asian. This is an incidental point and not as is being claimed in the thread title a cause.
For people to simply say that they have seen Asians driving badly therefore all Asians drive badly is not a reasonable statement by any standards and I wonder why you'd defend it?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Jun 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Some members of the above Pakistani/Muslim community in the North West are well known for being involved in this type of fraud. That is not a racist comment: it is a statistical fact. That said, there is an awful lot of white trash doing this sort of thing too.


Please point me where I may read this "statistical fact" or are just repeating nonsense you read on the net or heard offa a bloke down the pub?


----------



## HLaB (29 Jun 2013)

Lets clear this up, its not racist its actually a spelling mistake and the OP meant to title it 'Adrian Drivers Worse'


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> It'll be the bow wave off the front of the vehicle that pushes you aside ?


That's one reason, but there are plenty of other reasons for me to change road positon.



> The larger the object, the larger its bow wave, so a 40 tonne truck 6 ft away will blow you aside, and this is a close pass?


 A close pass is a pass that's close enough for you not to feel comfortable fully extending your arm for a signal while the driver is executing the overtake or one that causes you to take corrective measures



> REAL close passes shave the hairs on the outside of your legs.


No that's a dangerous & reckless overtake resulting in a collision.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jun 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> This does not make all Asians bad drivers


 
Never said it did, my posts were specific to Bradford, I did say that.

Tbh this thread touched a nerve with me and I am muddling up the thread with local issues, sorry everybody. I am the only white occupier on my industrial estate in BD3, I like it there. I play football in Manningham every Wedneday night, I am the only white player in the sports center, I like that too, I make the most of daytime Mon-Fri interacation because I never see an Asian where I live unless he's delivering fast food leaflets.

Inner Bradford has horrendous segregation problems, the young Asian drivers are the highly visible face of their community, their behaviour only reinforces misconceptions fear and distrust, it is the last thing Bradford needs.


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 Jun 2013)

MarkF said:


> *Never said it did, my posts were specific to Bradford,* I did say that.
> 
> Tbh this thread touched a nerve with me and I am muddling up the thread with local issues, sorry everybody. I am the only white occupier on my industrial estate in BD3, I like it there. I play football in Manningham every Wedneday night, I am the only white player in the sports center, I like that too, I make the most of daytime Mon-Fri interacation because I never see an Asian where I live unless he's delivering fast food leaflets.
> 
> Inner Bradford has horrendous segregation problems, the young Asian drivers are the highly visible face of their community, their behaviour only reinforces misconceptions fear and distrust, it is the last thing Bradford needs.


 
Fair enough. I've just had my buttons pushed by the thread title so may have been a bit quick to react.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (29 Jun 2013)

Shaking my head in disgust. 

Really we are not evolving at a reasonable rate are we...?


----------



## vickster (29 Jun 2013)

I thought the OP did his 'fact' finding in Wakefield not inner city Bradford? I am not from Yorkshire but I went to Uni in Leeds and know that Bradford and Wakefield aren't the same place, there's some of the m1 in between


----------



## peterjvh (29 Jun 2013)

After I read this topic I went for a 24.8 km ride today in a heavily populated area, so therefore statistically speaking sampling rate of near misses, cut offs, cut ups and generally inconsiderate driving was very high. Much more so than in unpopulated areas. I did this intentionally to verify if many posters to this topic are correct in your assumptions.
I had very many (more than ten) near misses today and in 100% percent of the occurrences the offending driver was Asian. So....you are correct!
Oh, I forgot to tell you. I live in Thailand.


----------



## Milzy (29 Jun 2013)

peterjvh said:


> After I read this topic I went for a 24.8 km ride today in a heavily populated area, so therefore statistically speaking sampling rate of near misses, cut offs, cut ups and generally inconsiderate driving was very high. Much more so than in unpopulated areas. I did this intentionally to verify if many posters to this topic are correct in your assumptions.
> I had very many (more than ten) near misses today and in 100% percent of the occurrences the offending driver was Asian. So....you are correct!
> Oh, I forgot to tell you. I live in Thailand.


 
South east Asians are cool IMO & are also not included. We're mainly on about Muslim asians here Not  Buddhists.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2013)

I don't agree with your sweeping generalisation about Asian drivers - I think it's fair to say most of us have, at one time or another, experienced the effects of poor driving _irrespective_ of the ethnicity of the driver - but you got this part right:



Milzy said:


> The thread will probably end up closed


 
It has been left to run for a while because most of the replies have been reasonable and restrained, but I think five pages of feedback is enough, so I'm bringing it to a gentle close. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

